# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My discus planted tank



## imported_jeff cannons (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi guys this is my first post I hope I've sussed how too post a pic this is my 550litre discus tank thats been setup now for 7 months hope you like .......









[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Fri August 01 2003 at 06:55 PM.]


----------



## imported_jeff cannons (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi guys this is my first post I hope I've sussed how too post a pic this is my 550litre discus tank thats been setup now for 7 months hope you like .......









[This message was edited by Jay Luto on Fri August 01 2003 at 06:55 PM.]


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Try this:

http://www.simplydiscus.com/forum/index.php?board=7;action=display;threadid=11328


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah!..... Nice tank. A 6' tank with discus and tons of healthy plants is about as good as it gets for a fish tank. 'cept maybe a 8' tank









Nice job. Can we have a bigger pic?

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## imported_jeff cannons (Aug 1, 2003)

Cheers Phil god knows why it wouldnt let me post it.........


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

That tank's so nice I didn't think anyone should be deprived of viewing it.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

great tank Jeff!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by jeff cannons:
> Cheers Phil god knows why it wouldnt let me post it.........


I edited the links. It works now









Great tank Jeff. 
Your _Echinodorus sp_ look very healthy there. 
I would setup correct white balance in your camera. The pictures look more on yellowish side.


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Beautiful, Jeff! Thanks for sharing, and welcome! Your discus are gorgeous.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------

